# tent



## daedong

I want one of these for our trip, can't seem to find them on the net anywhere in the US, they are the best, I hate dome and outside frame tents. Has anyone ever seen them in the US?


----------



## DaveNay

What brand is it?


----------



## Bobcat

Looks like a UK product called Khyam Tourer. I'll see if I can find it here or get one sent to me for you. Is that a model 200?


----------



## daedong

They are common in Australia. Cheap, generally made in China, Brands we have here are OZtrail, Explorer touring tent.


----------



## DaveNay

daedong said:


> They are common in Australia. Cheap, generally made in China, Brands we have here are OZtrail, Explorer touring tent.



9, 9 Plus or 10?


----------



## DaveNay

Personally, if I was looking to buy a nice comfortable large tent, I'd be getting this one....


----------



## daedong

9 plus is what I am looking for. These tents take about 3 mins to erect.

Thanks for that Dave, that tent is bigger than I want, this one is getting closer. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...t550002&r  id=


----------



## DaveNay

daedong said:


> this one is getting closer.


I was actually going to suggest that one also, but I don't think it would hold up to some of the winds you might experience during your trip.


----------



## daedong

Dave, what sort of wind strength are we talking at that time of year in  NV, UT, CO, NE, KS.


----------



## DaveNay

daedong said:


> Dave, what sort of wind strength are we talking at that time of year in  NV, UT, CO, NE, KS.



Gusts of 55KPH (35MPH) or higher.  Steady winds of 30KPH (20MPH) for 24-36 hours straight.

Not to mention the 300MPH tornados (I think they are cyclones in Oz.)


----------



## daedong

Well if we get hit by a tornado I don't think it will matter what tent we have.

I found a manufacturer for those tents. Now surely we have an entrepreneur  here at FF that can start to import them, I will buy the first one.
http://www.ecplaza.net/tradeleads/seller/4392576/family_tent_ft5002.html


----------



## k-dog

I like the looks of the LLBean tents:
http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/st...00106&cat4=1096&shop_method=pp&feat=500106-tn
plus they are pretty much guaranteed for life.


----------



## bczoom

Vin,

Can't help with the tent but have a question and thought for you.

How much "stuff" are you going to buy in the USA for your trip?  Are you taking it all home with you?

My thought is to see if a FF member near your arrival point (on the west coast)  can receive the packages for you and hold until you arrive.

At the end of your trip, have someone on the east coast hold "stuff" you don't want to take back with you.  You then list the "stuff" you're not taking back with you in the classifieds section of the forum.

Example:
You buy a tent at Cabela's.
Have it shipped to a FF member in California.
List it in the Classifieds section of the forum and say it's available approximately November 1, 2008.
Someone on the forum buys it.  Money can be sent to you or maybe the person in California who holds it for you.
You use it on your trip.
At the end of the trip, a FF member near your departure city gets the tent from you and arranges mailing to the buyer.


----------



## daedong

I think I'll probably buy everything when I get there. At this stage my first stop will be with my cousin, so if I do pre buy I'll get it shipped there. Because I won't be bringing it home with me, the bulk of gear will only be cheap equipment, so at this point in time I am not too fussed about selling it. However, if I do buy any expensive gear I may be looking for someone to sell it for me.


----------



## Bobcat

If you depart from the northeast (Boston/New York area) I can get my sister to eBay the stuff for you. From the southwest, I can handle it.


----------



## daedong

Thanks Bob,
I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## RNE228

daedong said:


> I think I'll probably buy everything when I get there. At this stage my first stop will be with my cousin, so if I do pre buy I'll get it shipped there. Because I won't be bringing it home with me, the bulk of gear will only be cheap equipment, so at this point in time I am not too fussed about selling it. However, if I do buy any expensive gear I may be looking for someone to sell it for me.



The problem with cheap equipment is it lasting. You were talking a number of weeks where you'll be doing a mix of camp and hotels. I fear "cheap" would not last very long. 

One option if you did get a better quality gear, is someone towards the end of you trip could sell it on Criags list or local classifieds...

I've camped with cheap stuff. It's ok for a weekend trip, but for more use, it just does not hold up. And, for a trip like yours, you will want to be comfortable.


----------



## Galvatron

have a look at this .....new in our shops in the uk loads of space and the price is cheap.....might pick up one of these myself.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...ng+and+caravanning>C$cip=1500011166.Tents.htm


----------



## Erik

When is your trip?
I have a pretty good idea of what the seasonal conditions are liklely to be in Ks & Ne.


----------



## daedong

Erik said:


> When is your trip?
> I have a pretty good idea of what the seasonal conditions are liklely to be in Ks & Ne.



Sept/Oct 08 http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=13377


----------



## Erik

OK.
I read the other thread.
AAA does have nice big maps.
On the other hand, a Rand McNalley US Atlas for $7 gives you a good overview of the major and most minor highways and the fine tuning can be done using google maps/mapquest/pick your favorite.

I-40 across Arizona and New Mexico is absolutely stunning around sunrise and sunset, ties into I-44 at Oklahoma City, which ties into I-70 at St Louis which will get you to DC.  (alternatively, you can also pick up I-64 in St Louis and it connects to I-70 in Maryland but goes through "prettier" country - but sounds like fewer of the folks you'd want to see on the trip)

I-70 crosses the entire US, as does I-80 - just by different routes.  Again, depends on who you want to roll near.

Kansas and Nebraska in late September/early October are still quite warm on average, with chance for heavy rain and possible frost.  (seriously, I've seen it go from sunny and 25C to snowing and -2C over the course of about 4 hours starting at noon)  

hints about US highway numbering system - even numbers run E-W, odd numbers run N-S.  Smallest odd number is highway 1 on the California coast, smallest even interstate is near the Mexico border.
most states number their interstate exits by mile marker.  (if you're at mile marker 68 going East and the sign says gas at exit 80, you'll have about 12 miles to go)

oh, yeah - the pyramid tents at Cabela's are pretty nice, at reasonable cost, and they set up real fast, but they have a center pole which eats some of the available floor space. (I suspect they're similar to what Kimi linked)

good luck!


----------



## daedong

Thanks Erik,
That was a handy tip about the highway numbers, I hadn't realised that.


----------



## Bobcat

US "Highways" and US "Interstates" are a little bit different. You don't need to memorize any of this, there will be no test, but here are the schemes for both.

Interstate north-south routes have odd numbers, with numbers increasing from west to east. 
Interstate east-west routes have even numbers, with numbers increasing from south to north. 
Interstate highway routes have one- or two- digit numbers. 
North-south interstates ending with a 5 and east-west interstates ending with a 0 are typically major cross-country routes. 
A three-digit interstate always ends with the two-digit number of the main interstate it loops off from, except I-238. 
Three-digit road numbers beginning with an even number are either beltways that go around a city or freeways that go through a city. 
Three-digit road numbers beginning with an odd number branch off the main interstate. 
U.S. highway north-south routes have odd numbers, with numbers increasing from east to west. 
U.S. highway east-west routes have even numbers, with numbers increasing from north to south. 
U.S. highway east-west routes ending in 0 tend to be cross-country routes. 
Three-digit U.S. routes contain the two digits of their parents routes, but there is not an odd and even number system.


----------



## Pigtails

I think a compass would be easier.. And of course, a good US hwy map


----------



## Bobcat

Yeah, well you're a woman and YOU can ask for directions, WE can't!!!


----------



## Pigtails

Silly, we don't need to ask for directions, WE HAVE THE MAP.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Bob is looking a tad singged from just being burnt by pigtails.  I say drive around in a 4x4 and sleep in that!   Screw the tent.


----------

